# Rental accommodation for families



## umbria (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

There is a good site for those who own properties in Italy and want more 'out of season' rentals. It is called Tots to travel/tots to Italy the owner has just published a free book to explain how to get more rentals


----------

